

Ask HN: Previous One Month Startup Post? - mgallivan

There was a post on here a few months ago about a man who quit his job and sought $x in y days starting anew.<p>Does anyone have the link to his blog / know if he continued on with it?  I can't seem to find the correct search terms for the post.
======
SABmore
<http://bootstrapchallenge.com/>

<http://splinter.com.au/>

?

